# Customer Service Matter Resolved



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have had excellent service from ereplacements and glad they are there with the parts.

It is tough rating a company like this because you ordered the wrong part. Sorry for your problems.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Write off the old one and buy a better one. The P-C comes to mind. You got what you paid for (HomeDepot lists it $70 new, $34 refurb) Buy cost says you should replace when repair cost >50%. For a $34 tool you're losing $ if you spend >$17 to fix. You should have returned it instead of trying to fix it. Once you open the case the manufacturer can claim *you* broke it. Call it a cheap life lesson.

M


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Doesn't ereplacements have exploded diagrams? Given that amount of info, I can't see why they should eat the cost bc you bought the wrong part. Amazon won't pay for shipping if you order something and then decide you don't want it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It seems a bit odd to give the sander a poor rating because a third party will not pay the return shipping for a replacement part that you ordered by mistake. What does this have to do with the sander's performance?

Anyway, I applaud ereplacements for working to keep prices low by having a reasonable return policy.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

When I hear of a company being generous with its return policy in cases where it was the customer's fault, I wonder how much that generosity affects its prices. The company probably thinks generosity creates good PR. That's not necessarily the case with me.


----------



## Dautterguy (Feb 7, 2008)

So by your discription, as "A small Cabinet shop" I would call you and ask you to make me a small simple cabinet, to lets say go in my Bathroom. I give you the measurments you accept my measurements and discription. You build and ship to me. Upon recieving the small cabinet it will not fit as it is let's say 1/4 inch to wide. I then call you back and tell yout that You sent me the wrong cabinet,even though I gave you the measurements, would you "eat it" and make another expecting me to pay for my mistake, and cover the shipping, both back to you and then back again to me?


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

That's a bit of an overkill example Dautterguy. I think what he was trying to say is that the diagrams were unclear as to which part it actually was. He also never made any claim that he was attempting to send the wrong part back and get all his money back for it. Maybe Wildwoods can help clarify a bit with the whole story but if he was keeping the part he didn't need that he had already paid for and was also buying the new part that he actually needed, I don't think it's an unreasonable request for a small discount since they are making money off of two parts instead of just one if he had ordered the right part in the first place. Like I said though, this is all speculation at this point and we'd need Wildwoods to come back and reveal the entire story in order to decide if it's reasonable or not. I do believe either way that a 1 star rating is overly harsh just because they didn't help out when the mistake wasn't theirs. They are running a business, not a good will organization… Really the issue seems to me that it is the confusing parts diagram which would probably come from the manufacturer, not the retailer anyway. So maybe the 1 star rating is for Ridgid's parts diagrams


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Your own words:

"Upon arrival, I saw the it was not the right part *and so disassembled the sander further and found that what I was looking for* was described as a brake pad whereas the part I ordered was listed as dust collection support. Okay, I should have looked better" !!

Yes you should have looked better.
Why should they reimburse you for your mistake? 
Next time take the sander apart and find the right part you need before you order. 
Should be a lesson learned, stand up and "own your mistake" instead of joining a forum to slam a company.
Be accountable for your actions.

I don't think there was anything wrong with the parts diagram, he just picked the wrong one.


















If you would have had the broken part in hand you could have compared them to the pictures and picked the right one!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Even if the return request were reasonable, the 1-star rating is for "Ridgid Random Orbital Sander 2611", not "ereplacementparts"

Say you own a Ford F-150 and need to replace the air filter. Online you order a brake master cylinder by mistake. The online retailer will not make the deal that you want. As a result, you give the F-150 a 1-star rating.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Rigid has nothing to do with your issue. 
I have the same sander and I love it.
Because you made a mistake you give a bad name to two good companies and a sander with no reason.


----------



## Wildwoods (Mar 14, 2016)

Okay all, Mea Culpa, mea culpa, mea culpa. Okay, I admitted that I should have looked better at the schematic. However the descriptions were misleading and until I disassembled it further, it just wasn't clear. What was most irritating was that I sent them two emails to further discuss the issue with no response. I guess maybe I am spoiled by using Amazon so much as other things have come up and they have gone the extra mile. Regarding the rating, I thought I was rating the company, not the tool. By the way Madmark, the sander was $114 at Home Depot, http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-6-in-Variable-Speed-Dual-Random-Orbit-Sander-with-AIRGUARD-Technology-R26111/100523155?keyword=rigid+r2611+sander
not $70. I bought it new and the repair part was $3. I like the sander and think it is a great tool.
Thanx for the schematic jbay, how could I have missed it? I do unequivocally stand behind my work and if there was I problem I world make it good at my expense smitdog but we are comparing apples and oranges. Part of the cost of doing business on the internet is customer satisfaction as again, I have experiences with Amazon and even Home Depot has an excellent return policy. Customer satisfaction insures return customers and, long term, that increases profits. In conclusion, after realizing that the cost of sending back the parts was going tho cost more in postage than the value of the parts, I decided just to reorder and I ended up reordering from ereplacementparts. I have bought parts from ereplacementparts for many years and, overall, I have been satisfied with their service.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for admitting your mistake ( we all make mistakes),now you need to change the title and the rating of your post to make it right.
Thank you.

I live just few miles from ereplacemnt


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

wildwoods, you can't really expect any company to pay for a mistake you made, do you?

Amazon is a different class. Their products are usually over priced, and at least I know, that's the insurance policy I pay for easy return if necessary.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

It sounds like your definition of customer service is VERY different from what most of us understand.


----------

